# Sale~!



## KenpoTess (Jul 23, 2003)

A Shopping Center was opened where women could go to choose a husband from among many men. It was laid out on five floors, with the men increasing in positive attributes as you ascended up the floors. The only rule was, once you opened the door to any floor, you must choose a man from that floor, and if you went up a floor, you couldn't go back down except to leave. 



So, a couple of girlfriends decided to go to the mall to find their future husbands. On the door of the first floor there was a sign that said: "These men have jobs and love kids."



The women read the sign and said: "Well that is better than not having jobs, or not loving kids, but I wonder what's further up?"



So up they went. The second floor said: "These men have high paying jobs, love kids, and are extremely good looking". "Hmmm", said the girls, "But, I wonder what's further up?"



The sign on the third floor said: "These men have high paying jobs, are extremely good looking, love 

kids and help with the housework." "Wow!" said the women. "Very tempting, BUT, there's more further up!"



And so again, they went up. The sign on the fourth floor read: "These men have high paying jobs, love kids, are extremely good looking, help with the housework, and have a strong romantic streak." "Oh, mercy me! But just think....... What must be awaiting us further up!?!!"



So up to the fifth and final floor they went. The sign on that door said: "This floor is just to prove that women are impossible to please! Thank you for shopping and have a nice day."


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 23, 2003)

Really good! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 23, 2003)

That's really great!!
:asian:


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 23, 2003)

OH HOW TRUE!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 23, 2003)

good one!!!


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2003)

She found me in the basement.


----------



## Ginsu (Jul 31, 2003)

Ok that was good...



_Ginsu_


----------

